# fragrance oil finder



## heartsong (Nov 17, 2008)

happened to stumble upon this site: www.fragranceoilfinder.com  and it has over 10,000 fragrance oils listed and dozens of vendors!  easy to find a hard-to-find f/o.

i spent so much time on this site, i've got eye-strain and a headache! LOL!

it's worth checking out!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 17, 2008)

OMG! It is in my top 5 fav websites of all time!!!


----------



## heartsong (Nov 17, 2008)

*f/o*

don't laugh, but i've had more men ask for brut scented soaps! now i found it, and english leather and LUSH!!!! oh my!

my husband's going to wring my neck when he sees the credit card statement next month!  hope i beat him to the mailbox!


----------



## Deda (Nov 17, 2008)

Great site!


----------



## Greenman (Nov 19, 2008)

*THANKS!*

OMG I think I love you - Thanks for the Wonderful Link to an amazing web page.

~Roy


----------

